# CD player is TOAST



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I used a Maxell CD lens cleaning CD in the Blaupunkt because the thing was skipping on freshly burned CDs, and now it doesn't read CD's at all.

Rather than crying like a girl about it, what do I need to remove the factory head unit? I don't use it much, since I like listening to my Bassani mostly, but if the radio ain't working, I want it gone for the weight, since I'm a stingy mofo and probably won't buy a new head unit, and am considering installing a gauge panel in it's place.

Thanks. :lol:


I feel like an idiot for screwing up my CD player, but whatever.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hide a small amp somewhere and hook it to the stock 
speaker system. Wire an Ipod input and hide it somewhere.
Anytime you want tunes, plug in the Ipod.
Now have all the space for gauges or ??

Larry


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

http://www.gtoforum.com/f41/diy-dash-removal-hu-install-w-pics-13024/


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I wanna see these guages your talking about.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> I wanna see these guages your talking about.


I'm not concrete on specifics, but I know I'd like the Oil/volt JHP or SCSS pod up top, but I'd like AFR, IAT, and coolant (yes, coolant) pressure at the bottom. I don't like the idea of some ricer A-pillar pod. Even if I have to fab a void panel, it should be easy as pie.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> I used a Maxell CD lens cleaning CD in the Blaupunkt because the thing was skipping on freshly burned CDs, and now it doesn't read CD's at all.
> 
> Rather than crying like a girl about it, what do I need to remove the factory head unit? I don't use it much, since I like listening to my Bassani mostly, but if the radio ain't working, I want it gone for the weight, since I'm a stingy mofo and probably won't buy a new head unit, and am considering installing a gauge panel in it's place.
> 
> ...


Wow why go the long way to screw up your radio for an excuse for weight reduction:lol:


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

GM4life said:


> Wow why go the long way to screw up your radio for an excuse for weight reduction:lol:


For the extra 5 pounds and some pot stirring.

Edit: when I say 5 pounds, I'm joking. You know I would weigh that stuff for you...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> For the extra 5 pounds and some pot stirring.
> 
> Edit: when I say 5 pounds, I'm joking. You know I would weigh that stuff for you...


Humm something to think about. I threw away my stock speakers without weighing them. The small amp could weigh a small amount, that radio is quite big.

I think your going to far with this weight reduction diet Just take a page from my book and add more power


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

:lol: Maybe you're right.

My wife actually suggested putting in a single DIN headunit, giving me a radio AND leaving room for gauges. The problem is, I'd rather spend money on a mod than the stereo & speakers.

I'll try fiddling with it some more today... I kept a getting "CD error" message and then it would just eject them without playing or recognizing any tracks after cleaning/ruining it.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Use the radio?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Eew, the radio stations around here are terrible. You've got your choice of NPR, Country, Lame 80's, top 40's, "classic" rock, top 40, gospel, top 40, Country, Emo, the Metallica & Motley Crue 24/7 station, top 40, mexican, polka (night)/country(day), country, and more gospel.

While I like the polka station ok, the others just stink. It's hard to find any Rush or Alice in Chains or Megadeth on the airwaves, and that's just the "popular" music I listen to. The stock system struggled with the faster stuff like Cannibal Corpse and Morbid Angel... it's not a fan of 240BPM kickdrums.

I kind of like the idea of a jukebox, like an Ipod or a USB compatible deck... I've got well over 800CDs :lol:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> *Eew, the radio stations around here are terrible. You've got your choice of NPR, Country, Lame 80's, top 40's, "classic" rock, top 40, gospel, top 40, Country, Emo, the Metallica & Motley Crue 24/7 station, top 40, mexican, polka (night)/country(day), country, and more gospel.*
> 
> While I like the polka station ok, the others just stink. It's hard to find any Rush or Alice in Chains or Megadeth on the airwaves, and that's just the "popular" music I listen to. The stock system struggled with the faster stuff like Cannibal Corpse and Morbid Angel... it's not a fan of 240BPM kickdrums.
> 
> I kind of like the idea of a jukebox, like an Ipod or a USB compatible deck... I've got well over 800CDs :lol:


 You have a lot more choices then we have. What I don't like is no matter what channel you listen to they only play like 15-20 songs. Then they just keep playing those songs over and over and over again. You could almost set a clock by what times the songs come on.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Milwaukee's are like that too. I started hating radio because I listened to it at work all day in my cubicle and if it wasn't the same song 4+ times during my 9 hour day, it was the same songs played day after day after day, regardless of what station you chose.

I swear if I hear Kickstart My Heart one more time I am going to Vince Neil's house and punching him in the face.:shutme


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> :lol: Maybe you're right.
> 
> My wife actually suggested putting in a single DIN headunit, giving me a radio AND leaving room for gauges. The problem is, I'd rather spend money on a mod than the stereo & speakers.
> 
> I'll try fiddling with it some more today... I kept a getting "CD error" message and then it would just eject them without playing or recognizing any tracks after cleaning/ruining it.


Thats a good idea. Because most aftermarket HU's have MP3 player jack. And aftermarket HU's tend to make the stock speakers sound much better than the stock HU will make them sound, so no need to replace the speakers unless you like to blast the tunes.

Hopefully your CD player will come back around, when my wife first got her G8 the very first week the CD player took a dump said "MECH Error". I made an appointment to get it replaced. Well waiting for the new one to come in it came back around and started working again, but I still had it replaced. So no garuntee that if it does start working it will stay working.


Poncho Dan said:


> Eew, the radio stations around here are terrible. You've got your choice of NPR, Country, Lame 80's, top 40's, "classic" rock, top 40, gospel, top 40, Country, Emo, the Metallica & Motley Crue 24/7 station, top 40, mexican, polka (night)/country(day), country, and more gospel.
> 
> While I like the polka station ok, the others just stink. It's hard to find any Rush or Alice in Chains or Megadeth on the airwaves, and that's just the "popular" music I listen to. The stock system struggled with the faster stuff like Cannibal Corpse and Morbid Angel... it's not a fan of 240BPM kickdrums.
> 
> I kind of like the idea of a jukebox, like an Ipod or a USB compatible deck... I've got well over 800CDs :lol:


Ahhhh ha you said Eew.:lol:

Our radio stations suck here about the same as yours thats if you get any stations worth listioing to. We live in the middle of the desert surrounded by mountains so that makes it worse too. So I opted to pay for XM radio for my wifes G8.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Philly has some good radio stations. I'm lucky to be hear. I also didn't mind it when I was down in Atlanta either.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Miami sucks with radio stations as well. All we have is rap, hip hop, and more rap . I hate it. I also have like a million cd's, but i took out that HUGE radio we have  and i put in a single din just to do the job. And it has an ipod jack of course. No more cd's :cool


----------



## chilliwhiggerE (Mar 10, 2009)

:agree radio sucks down here. I put in a 1 disc double din with an iPod nano. Much lighter than the 6 disc and a case of CD's. Some of the college stations used to be good down here then the p***y generation came in and that was that.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

How does a CD cleaning disc work anyway? I don't think anything touches anything else - it probably burned out the motor, which was on its last legs anyway.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

The CD cleaner actually has little brushes in the disc. You play track 2 for 20 seconds, and it's supposed to clean it.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm having a hard time justifying spending $200+ on a new head unit, for what I'm seeing.

In a perfect world, I'd find one for $200 or less with the USB port, and NOAA weather radio capabilities. Anything beyond that is just bells & whistles.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Uh oh, I think I found one. Panasonic CQ-5800U MP3 CD Players - In-Dash Receivers at Onlinecarstereo.com Has the features I demand.

It's a Panasonic CQ-5800U double din, but WOW, it looks like it would fit the interior like a glove, and most folks wouldn't know it was aftermarket.

Thoughts?

Edit: no evidence of steering wheel control support.


----------

